# New Outback 250Rs



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

We are thinking of buying a 2012 250rs from Lakeshore RV in Michigan. They will deliver to the Montana border for us, just wondering if anyone else in Canada has done the same thing? Do they make sure everything is in working order when they deliver and go over everything in the trailer with you?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

They should First, print out a copy of the Pre Delivery Inspection (PDI) documentation. Oregon_camper wrote a very good one and a lot of newbies have used it, including me in 2009.

Search this site for PDI info and you'll find several threads of what to do (and not do) during the PDI, as well as Oregon_camper's PDI.

The problem you will have is that the delivery guy is probably a trucker first of all, and may know little or less about how things work in a TT. Canadian friends can respond to this posting and tell you how they solved that problem. Perhaps Lakeshore's delivery person knows TTs.

Good luck and welcome to the site and to Outbacker ownership. I'm sure you'll enjoy your new toy!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe CdnOutback bought his at Lakeshore, and had them deliver it to the border. Hopefully he'll chime in with his experiences. From what I read, he was happy with the results.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

duggy said:


> I believe CdnOutback bought his at Lakeshore, and had them deliver it to the border. Hopefully he'll chime in with his experiences. From what I read, he was happy with the results.


Oops, I just checked, and CdnOutback bought his at Pete's RV in Vermont. He did have it delivered to the border, but his experience won't necessarily be the same as buying it from Lakeshore.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

That is one issue that is difficult when you have it delivered to the border. The driver is just that.... a delivery driver. He did go through the general stuff but we were not able to get into the detail stuff. We were lucky, I suppose, that there were no issues and we did not have any problems with the trailer during the warranty period. In speaking to Pete's, I felt they would help me if there had been an issue but then again, it was the salesman talking.... I know the dealer in Winnipeg would not have helped us but the small repair guy that we have worked with for years would have fixed it. We felt that if we needed to fix anything and had to pay to have it done, we still would have been ahead tons since we saved 15000 off the price they wanted for the same unit in Winnipeg at the time.


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you for all the feedback. I have also looked into Pete's RV and they will deliver for about the same price as Lakeshore. The difference is that Lakeshore is claiming to have trained drivers that know about the RV. Was just hoping that someone had an experience with Lakeshore to let me know if this is true or not.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Our neighbor bought their 2006 31RQS from Lakeshore and had it delivered to Southern California. The transaction was painless and the driver went over everything with them, if I remember correctly. I know they were very satisfied with their purchase.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We purchased from Lakshore and accepted delivery on the Maine side of the international border.

The driver was a really nice guy, as I recall it he was a retired teacher. He helped us hook up the trailer to our truck, we signed his paperwork and he was on his way home. The whole transaction took around 30 minutes. He did *not* offer any form of PDI.

The process may have changed since we purchased in 2009 but that was our experience. We have had 3 warranty issues resolved and Keystone was reluctantly supportive.

Hope it helps if you have specific question feel free to shoot me a message.

Good Luck with your decision, we do not regret buying using this method.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, on edit.... I asked my neighbor and he said that when they took delivery, the driver only had them sign the paperwork and showed them how the side slide worked. I guess I was thinking that the entire process was pretty painless and they were happy with the delivery. Apparently the driver didn't even use any hitch ball grease, and towed the trailer 2,500 miles with bare metal-to-metal grinding away.


----------

